Ask HN: Who are managers here who needs a tool for 1-1 meetings? - chris_identifi
======
pushpeshkarki
I will love to see if you have created something.

~~~
chris_identifi
Hi! Thank you for your response. Here's the product we have made specifically
for 1 on 1 meetings.

[https://www.identifi.com/](https://www.identifi.com/)

We are currently using it in our company and it helps us a lot. Organizing and
keeping track of our 1 on 1 meetings have been a lot easier.

